# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Exoskeletons, US Bionics Inc., Berkeley, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - US Bionics Inc.

Home pages:

backX - suitx.com/backx

legX - suitx.com/legx

shoulderX - suitx.com/shoulderx

----------


## Airicist

backX made by suitX

Published on Nov 15, 2016




> BackX is a novel industrial exoskeleton that reduces the forces and torques on a wearer’s lower back region (L5/S1 disc) by 60% while s/he is stooping, lifting objects, bending or reaching. BackX greatly minimizes the risk of back injuries among workers in warehouses, distribution centers, factories, construction sites, shipbuilding facilities, foundries and auto assembly plants. BackX increases productivity and never impedes natural movements. Using BackX, the wearer can walk, ascend and descend stairs and ladders, drive automobiles, ride bicycles, run and perform any maneuver with absolutely no restriction from BackX.

----------


## Airicist

shoulderX made by suitX

Published on Nov 15, 2016




> shoulderX is an industrial arm exoskeleton that augments its wearer by reducing gravity-induced forces at the shoulder complex, enabling the wearer to perform chest to ceiling level tasks for longer durations and with less effort. shoukderX balances the combined weight of the wearer’s arm and tool s/he is holding throughout the body’s range of motion, and can be quickly tuned for different levels of support. A minimal profile and adjustable sizing allows for natural movement and intuitive awareness of the wearer’s position within tight spaces.

----------


## Airicist

legX made by suitX

Published on Nov 15, 2016




> kneeX is a revolutionary knee exoskeleton that allows the wearer to squat repeatedly or for prolonged periods of time by reducing the knee joint and quadricep muscles forces. The amount of support can be adjusted to suit the needs and weight of the user. This intelligent system can distinguish between walking, ascending/descending stairs and squatting to allow unimpeded locomotion and only provides support when support is desired. An anthropomorphic profile and adjustable sizing allows for natural movement and intuitive awareness of one’s position within tight spaces.

----------


## Airicist

A beautiful woman in stiletto lifts heavy fifty pounds wearing backX for the first time

Published on Nov 15, 2016




> suitX was invited to a Google Venture gathering to give demonstration of its medical and industrial exoskeletons. A woman observer volunteered to try backX and lifted a fifty-pound box on the spot.

----------


## Airicist

SuitX makes low-cost exoskeletons for rehab and work

Published on Apr 25, 2018




> SuitX co-founder Wayne Tung describes the UC Berkeley spinoff's mission to make exoskeleton technology more accessible.

----------


## Airicist

The SuitX exoskeleton made me super strong | Beta Test #1

Published on Aug 13, 2018




> I tried this industrial exoskeleton and it made me feel superhuman!

----------

